# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  what is your favorite name?

## jeffy

i was just wondering..what are your favorite russian names..?  boy names..girl names....doesnt matter...just want your input!
   girl: svetlana
   boy: valeri

----------


## V-Babe

I really like the name Natalia. To me it sounds really classy and cool.  ::

----------


## Tambakis

I like vyacheslav pyotr and ilya   ::

----------


## pookie123

i like...hmm
   girl: yelena ( elena )  or katarina
   boy:  vladimire , Pavel , ilya

----------


## emka71aln

А мне больше нравяися:
Мальчик: Игорь и Денис
Девочка : Ирина и Екатерина

----------


## Saavedra

Girl: Наталия, Анастасия, Надежда
Boy: Анатолий, Алексей, Федор, Вячеслав, Владимир
I love Russian names   ::

----------


## pookie123

Федор   isnt this the russian name for theodor?

----------


## al

> Федор   isnt this the russian name for theodor?

 Yeah, that's right. Greek words with theta ('th' sound) were transliterated in Russian with letter 'θ' (фита) in the Church Slavonic and in the old orthography, but words with phi (φ) were transliterated with ф. They both were pronounced 'ph' in Russian, and with the elimination of the old orthography, фита became ф.

----------


## truelovewaits

Boy's name:Misha
Girl's names: Vera, Kateya(sp?) Tatyana(sp?)

----------


## Сара

Girl's names: Татьяня, Экатерина
Boy's names: Алексей, Саша

----------


## NYgirl3

hehe two people that like my name ::

----------


## Tu-160

Любимые женские имена: Перестройка, Инвестиция, Матрица;
Любимые мужские имена: Монитор, Консенсус, Дистрибьютер.

----------


## Jasper May

Don't forget 'Traktor', 'Pyatiletka' and 'Ninel'. ::

----------


## Pravit

I like "Ким".

----------


## pookie123

i just love russian names  they are beautiful!

----------


## Dimon

Dmitriy  : - )

----------


## Anna

> Dmitriy  : - )

 Yes, Dmitriy! And Aleksey. 
Where'd the name Dmitriy come from anyway  ::

----------


## Dimon

> Yes, Dmitriy! And Aleksey.
> Where'd the name Dmitriy come from anyway

 
To be exact according the church rules the name "Dmitriy" must be pronounced as "Dimitriy", came from the ancient Greek word "Demetrious", that is related to the Goddess of Earth .. . something like this  ::  
Actually Dmitriy(first i is under the stress) is official name; friends call me Dimon (Deemon) (o is under the stress) or just Dima..(i);

----------


## Leon S. Kenedy

girl- Katya
boy- nikolai 
Would type them in Russian but I'm at school right now.

----------


## joysof

I never liked the name Polina particularly...until now   ::  .

----------


## olga

(очество тоже) 
мальчик - иван, александр, григогий
девочка - вера, ольга, анастасия, наталья, дарья, фёдоровна, исайевна

----------


## Dimon

> (очество тоже)
> исайевна

 оТчество

----------


## VendingMachine

My all-time favourites are Стратон Поликарпыч & Ядвига Тимофеевна.

----------


## Milo Bloom

Hello! 
  I find that female Russian names are so classy, especially:  Анастасия, Татьияня & Экатерина.  I would have no problem naming my first daughter Anastasia.    ::   
  I'm wondering... is "Svetlana" "Stephanie" in English?  If so, would "Svet" be "Steve"? 
Ciao! 
Мило     ::

----------


## JJ

> I'm wondering... is "Svetlana" "Stephanie" in English?  If so, would "Svet" be "Steve"?

 Name "Svetlana" has a stem "svet" - light. This is a Russian name.

----------


## NYgirl3

I don't think Svetlana and Stephanie are very closely related, I can't think of any english name for Svetlana. As for Steve...my dad's friend who's name is Alexey(Aleksey) calls himself Steve...I don't know why,lol

----------


## Jasper May

They aren't related at all. IIRC, 'stephanos' is Greek for 'crown', 'svetlana', as has been pointed out, is Russian and has something to do with light.

----------


## Alware

> Hello! 
>    I would have no problem naming my first daughter Anastasia.

 Russian diminutive for Анастасия is Настя (Nastya) which doesn't sound good for english speaker's ear.

----------


## NYgirl3

Plus Americans never pronounce Анастасия how it's supposed to be pronounced...it's almost like Aнаст*э*жиа(with the stress on э ) So it's nothing like the russian name anyway... ::

----------


## Ник

Elena is the most beautiful (Russian) name. It just clicks for me!

----------


## Milo Bloom

> I don't think Svetlana and Stephanie are very closely related, I can't think of any english name for Svetlana. As for Steve...my dad's friend who's name is Alexey(Aleksey) calls himself Steve...I don't know why,lol

 Thanks!
   I guess it's just a coincidence that "Svetlana" & "Stephanie" are somewhat similar.  I didn't realize that "Alexey" tanslated to "Steve", either!  Wow!  The things you learn on the internet.     ::   
Ciao! 
Мило

----------


## Milo Bloom

> Originally Posted by Milo Bloom  Hello! 
>    I would have no problem naming my first daughter Anastasia.     Russian diminutive for Анастасия is Настя (Nastya) which doesn't sound good for english speaker's ear.

 
Hello! 
   Point well taken.  However, in English, I guess you can shorten it to "Anna" if you have to.     ::   
Спасибо! 
Мило

----------


## NYgirl3

actually Aleksey doesn't translate into Steve, he just picked that name for some reason,lol If anything a russian name that translates into Steve is Stanislav...

----------


## translationsnmru

> If anything a russian name that translates into Steve is Stanislav...

 Well, actually, it is "Степан". Both Steve and Степан derive from Greek Stephanos.

----------


## NYgirl3

well I guess there are a few names that can be translated as Steve, because I know alot of people named Stanislav who call themselves Steve...lol I guess everybody wants to be Steve for some reason...

----------


## Pravit

If I have to give my name in a restaurant or some place where they will have to call my name, I will usually give "Paul" or "Peter" or something. This is also the name I give to people who I don't expect to spend much time with and don't want to explain how to pronounce my name to.

----------


## Nastya_Love

Steve has many Russian translits. It could be Стив or Ствен or Стивен or for none of these mean anything in Russian. Being a Russian I can tell you that the trsanlit for Steve in Russian is Саша. 
Nastya

----------


## nightfaerie

Aleksei, Nikolai, Dmitriy, Viktor 
For girls I like Oksana and Katya...Even Olga is starting to grow on me

----------


## Angel_of_Death-NZ

Olga is name that fat ugly ladies have...(remembering the lunch ladies of elementry school).

----------


## nightfaerie

that's why I never used to like it.... Which is why it's cool when pretty people have it..It makes them seem even prettier   ::

----------


## boisebret

My favorite Russian names are: 
Владимир/Vladimir    AND 
Татиана/Tatiana 
(I hope I spelled these correctly in Russian!)

----------


## boisebret

My favorite Russian names are: 
Владимир/Vladimir    AND 
Татиана/Tatiana 
(I hope I spelled these correctly in Russian!)

----------


## Friendy

Your spelling of "Владимир" is perfect but it's  "Татьяна"

----------


## boisebret

Thank you....but you at least understand my attempt!

----------


## LanaM

My favorite names   
For males: Daniil, Nikolai 
For females: Anastasia

----------


## Светлана Ежова

For me it's Yuri for a boy and Alexandra for a girl. I also love the name Alexei for a boy.

----------


## AlEf

> Being a Russian I can tell you that the trsanlit for Steve in Russian is Саша.

 Вот уж ни в жизнь. Стив - это Степан и только Степан. А каким боком Саша оказался Стивом, я вообще ума не приложу. Саша - это Александр и только Александр. Соответственно, Alexander.

----------


## brett

> If I have to give my name in a restaurant or some place where they will have to call my name, I will usually give "Paul" or "Peter" or something. This is also the name I give to people who I don't expect to spend much time with and don't want to explain how to pronounce my name to.

 So is Pravit your real name? Is the next thing you're going to tell me that photo is actually of you?  ::  With that smile, you look like cannon fodder!

----------


## Евгения Белякова

From what origin is the name "Pravit"?

----------


## net surfer

> So is Pravit your real name? Is the next thing you're going to tell me that photo is actually of you? :o With that smile, you look like cannon fodder!

 Actually it's his middle name but shh, don't tell anybody or he'll kill you. About that photo, it was taken in Russia when he was playing Зарница game (he lived in Russia for a while though he denied it).

----------


## batman_villian

girl: judith
guy: robert

----------

